# Parvis (cathédrale, église)



## certradin

Hola a todos:

Me estoy volviendo loca con este término francés. ¿Podriáis darme alguna traducción del mismo que no sea "lonja" o "plaza"? Sé que en inglés se puede decir de la misma forma, es decir "parvis", o courtyard. El problema es que no encuentro en ningún sitio un término en español que sea más específico que los que ya os he dicho.

Gracias,


----------



## Paquita

La definición:



> PARVIS, subst. masc.
> PARVIS, subst. masc.
> *A. −1.* _HIST._ *Place ou cour* située devant (la porte principale d') un édifice religieux, en particulier d'une cathédrale ou d'une église, et qui, selon les religions et les époques, a diverses fonctions. _Parvis de marbre; dalle du parvis; _


 
fuente http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/parvis (la negrita es mía)

Recuerda que no todas las palabras de un idioma tienen correspondencia en otro...


----------



## Pinairun

certradin said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me estoy volviendo loca con este término francés. ¿Podriáis darme alguna traducción del mismo que no sea "lonja" o "plaza"? Sé que en inglés se puede decir de la misma forma, es decir "parvis", o courtyard. El problema es que no encuentro en ningún sitio un término en español que sea más específico que los que ya os he dicho.
> 
> Gracias,


 

¿Podría tratarse de un atrio?

Saludos


----------



## certradin

por la definición de la RAE parece que atrio se corresponde bastante, pero esta tarde hablando con un historiador me ha dicho que no es lo mismo, así que estoy un poco perdida.

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## certradin

Muchas gracias por tu enlace y aclaración, pero me cuesta tanto quedarme sin equivalente!!! Sé que tienes razón y no siempre lo hay, lo que pasa es que soy muy cabezota.


----------



## Pinairun

certradin said:


> por la definición de la RAE parece que atrio se corresponde bastante, pero esta tarde hablando con un historiador me ha dicho que no es lo mismo, así que estoy un poco perdida.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta


 
*atrio**.*
(Del lat. _atrĭum_).

*1. *m. Espacio descubierto, y por lo común cercado de pórticos, que hay en algunos edificios.
*2. *m. Andén que hay delante de algunos templos y palacios, por lo regular enlosado y más alto que el piso de la calle.


Discúlpame si insisto, pero ¿no te sirve la acepción 2?


----------



## certradin

Hola Pinaurum:

¡Claro que me sirve la acepción 2! Se corresponde completamente con la definición de parvis tanto en inglés como en francés. Es lo que me dijo el historiador que comenté antes lo que me descoloca. 

Gracias nuevamente,


----------



## Pinairun

certradin said:


> Hola Pinaurum:
> 
> ¡Claro que me sirve la acepción 2! Se corresponde completamente con la definición de parvis tanto en inglés como en francés. Es lo que me dijo el historiador que comenté antes lo que me descoloca.
> 
> Gracias nuevamente,


 

Es que generalmente cuando nos hablan de un atrio la primera imagen que nos viene a la mente es un atrio porticado, con columnas, un claustro, y no un espacio abierto como una plaza delante de la iglesia, según  la acepción 2. ¿Le comentaste esto al historiador?

Espero que des con el término adecuado.

Saludos


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Complicado, porque se trata de  términos que han ido variando de significación  a través del tiempo y según los lugares. Yo no estoy muy segura de que el parvis en inglés sea lo mismo que en francés,  me parece que son cosas  diferentes. Y en castellano me descoloca un poco la acepción 2 de atrio, andén enlosado más alto que la calle, no sé qué quieren decir con eso, ¿vendría a ser una plaza?  Si pienso en un parvis francés lo primero que me imagino es la  Place du Parvis de Notre Dame, eso para mí no sería un  atrio, sino más bien una plaza o explanada. Si mal no recuerdo Notre Dame no tiene atrio. Pero por ej. recuerdo haber visto en Italia muchas iglesias con un patio pequeño frente a la entrada al que normalmente se accede por escalinata, si se refiere a algo así me parece que sí  se puede traducir por atrio, aunque no sea cerrado o porticado. Con lo cual es casi imposible encontrar una traducción lineal, me parece que depende un poco del caso. Sería interesante leer la opinión de algún arquitecto.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo pienso que se puede utilizar "atrio":
_"espacio abierto al frente de una iglesia, usualmente rodeado de una balaustrada, a menudo ligeramente levantado, donde eran conducidas al aire libre ceremonias religiosas”._
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...is.html+parvis+atrio&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=es


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Acabo de preguntar a un arquitecto/ profesor de arquitectura y no, dice que no hay nombre específico en español para el _parvis _y que se dirá la plaza (delante) de la iglesia.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rennichi

Además de «atrio» y hasta «lonja», otra opción en español es «compás» ('atrio o lonja de una iglesia o convento'). 
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## lero lero

Hola:
Retomo este hilo aunque sea un poco viejo. Podría servir para el futuro. Escribí un capítulo de un libro sobre la colonización de América, por lo que tuve que estudiar muchas referencias históricas. Luego tuve que traducirlo al francés. Categóricamente puedo decir que un *atrio* (con todas las modificaciones arquitecturales que quieran agregarle) equivale a *parvis* en francés.

Muchas gracias


----------



## totor

lero lero said:


> Categóricamente puedo decir que un *atrio* (con todas las modificaciones arquitecturales que quieran agregarle) equivale a *parvis* en francés.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Aunque las sugerencias hechas al cabo de tres años sirvan de poco, propongo que, como la palabra _*atrio *_responde a dos espacios arquitectónicos diferentes, vayamos a lo práctico, es decir que  utilicemos en este caso el *paréntesis *para evitar las dudas *(*que fue “inventado” precisamente para ampliar o esclarecer lo antedicho*)*. Verbigracias: 

_...y a pesar de la lluvia, centenares de fieles continuaban congregados en el atrio (anteiglesia) de la catedral..._

..._y, por su amplitud, destaca el atrio (anteiglesia) del templo..._

Con lo cual queda claro que no se está haciendo referencia al *claustro.*

Ahora bien, si nos horroriza el empleo del paréntesis y, por otra parte, el término _anteiglesia,_ solo, no nos acaba de convencer, pues... pues no veo otra solución que ir introduciendo la palabra _*parvis*_ en nuestro lenguaje. Será un atrevimiento por mi parte, pero entiendo que existen muchos casos de “importación” menos justificables que éste.

Hablaré mañana, no obstante, de esto último con Don José Manuel. Voy a preparar ahora mismo el *dossier*.

Que tengáis un buen día *(*hoy, 25 horas*)*.


----------



## merquiades

Hola,
¿Y si simplifacamos un poco...?
Patio de la iglesia, patio de la catedral, patio exterior


----------



## Marie3933

Seguramente, varios de vosotros habréis estado alguna vez en el _parvis de Notre-Dame_, en París (nombro ése como podría nombrar otro), y habréis visto que un _parvis_, en francés moderno, es un espacio abierto, una plaza, una esplanada situada delante de la fachada principal de una iglesia. Nada de patio, ni de claustro...


----------



## swift

Este hilo me hace pensar en la Plaza de la Constitución (¡extraño México!) y por tanto en el famoso _Zócalo_ de México. El término *'zócalo'* adquirió en México el sentido de 'plaza principal de una ciudad' (DRAE):


> *1*      Plaza principal de la ciudad de México y de algunas ciudades o pueblos: _ir al zócalo_, _pasear por el zócalo_, "En el _zócalo_ de Oaxaca hay muchas ardillas"
> 
> http://dem.colmex.mx/GridView.aspx?txtPalabra=zócalo


Y como todos saben , un zócalo es la parte inferior de un edificio que nivela los basamentos, o bien un rodapié o friso, que sobresale. Algo parecido debió ocurrir con el *'parvis'* francés. ¿Sinécdoque?


----------



## Marie3933

swift said:


> Algo parecido debió ocurrir con el 'parvis' francés. ¿Sinécdoque?


No creo. _Parvis_ (que viene del latín eclesiástico _paradisus _'paraíso' y atestado a partir de 1200 bajo la forma _parevis_) siempre ha designado la plaza situada delante de la fachada de una iglesia. No tenía otro significado. Véase Robert, _DHLF_.


----------



## swift

¿Cómo explicas que se llame 'paraíso' a ese terreno si no es por el lenguaje figurado? El significado original (se cree que en avéstico el paraíso era el nombre que recibían los jardines reales, espacios bien delimitados y de pequeña extensión) se extendió para que se llamase así la plataforma que antecede la fachada de una iglesia, por su valor simbólico (al subir las gradas, se acercaba uno al paraíso).  Del mismo modo, cuando se llama zócalo una plataforma en lugar de lo que originalmente designa, se recurrió a algún procedimiento de extensión semántica. Es lo que quise decir, pero a lo mejor me expliqué mal.

Por supuesto que en francés, el 'parvis' es algo muy distinto al concepto de espacio cerrado:


> mais la cathédrale française, à dater de la fin du XIIe  siècle, se manifeste comme un monument accessible, fait pour la cité,  ouvert à toute réunion: aussi le parvis n'est plus qu'une simple  délimitation, il ne se ferme pas; il n'est, à proprement parler, qu'une  plate-forme bornée par des ouvrages à claire-voie peu élevés, ne pouvant  opposer un obstacle à la foule; c'est un espace réservé à la  juridiction épiscopale, devant l'église mère.
> 
> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikiso...nçaise_du_XIe_au_XVIe_siècle_-_Tome_7,_Parvis


----------



## Marie3933

Puede que haya alguna relación simbólica para que se efectuara el "glissement de sens" de paraíso a _parvis_, lo que explicas de las gradas... se sostiene. Aquí va la explicación del _DHLF_ (Swift, me das trabajo ! ) :





> Pour rendre compte de la spécialisation sémantique du mot, Nyrop et Kathane proposent une influence du grec _peribolion_ 'jardin d'un cloître', plusieurs fois associé à _paradeisos_ chez les écrivains byzantins.


Como ves, Robert no se moja (y la relación _paradisus-paradeisos-peribolion_ es bastante floja/lâche...)
Aún así, no hubo sinécdoque ni nada por el estilo  : no se aplicó la palabra _parvis_ a otra cosa antes de aplicarse a la plaza misma.


----------



## swift

Y al francés le llegó del latín, y a éste del griego, y a éste... Puede que la corrupción del término griego se diera por la dificultad para realizar el sonido de 'delta' y que éste fuera asimilado a otro sonido que dio _paravisus_; o tal vez participó en todo eso esa otra voz griega que anotas. En fin...

Sólo quería señalar un término moderno que podría ejemplificar el concepto de plaza frente a un edificio que no es un atrio. ¡Cielos!


----------



## galizano

Lo que hoy en día llamamos "parvis". Un espacio abierto delante de un edificio, o sea plaza. [...]on parle de parvis (ancienne place-parvis) pour les espaces du domaine public s'étendant aux pieds d'édifices monumentaux, même dénués de caractère religieux. Par exemple : le « parvis de la Défense » ou simplement le parvis d'une gare.   http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parvis 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parvis_de_la_Défense

http://www.parlonsphoto.com/ftopic94606-parvis-du-trocadero-paris.html


----------



## Marie3933

Exacto, Galizano. Este es un nuevo significado que apareció en los años 1960 a raíz de las innovaciones urbanísticas (construcción de _grands ensembles_ – conjuntos de H.L.M. – en la periferia de las ciudades) : la palabra _parvis_ fue adoptada para designar las placetas, los espacios despejados, sin construir, que hay en los _grands ensembles_. Y a partir de ahí, se utilizó para designar otras explanadas. (cf. _DHLF_)
Total, hoy en día, _parvis_ tiene dos significados: sign. 1 (propio) 'plaza delante de la iglesia' y sign. 2 (por extensión) 'esplanade'.


----------



## Paquita

"explanada" ??????

la explanada de la iglesia

la explanada de la catedral   y la explanada de la Almudena de Madrid


----------



## Marie3933

Paquit& said:


> "explanada" ??????
> la explanada de la iglesia
> la explanada de la catedral


 Me parece la mejor traducción*. A ver qué dicen los nativos...

*Edit: siempre que dicho espacio sea grande.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

De acuerdo con *explanada*; puede ser de una iglesia o de otro lugar.

Saludos


----------



## Lampiste

Bonjour (1-11-11):

Como me suelo extender demasiado en mis comentarios, hoy voy a bajar la media aritmética:



Paquit& said:


> "explanada" ??????



 .................................................................................................................................................................

Y esta es king size:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39838950


----------

